# Morte's P/RR/S Abuse



## MorteSubite (Jun 8, 2005)

My old journal has outlived it's usefulness as it's main direction was for testing LeptiGen Mass.

This journal will include all of my training which is based on P/RR/S. I have done one P/RR/S cycle and this will be the start of the next cycle, which is structured as RR/P/RR/S to promote growth.

Basic Stats:
Weight: 174
Height: 6'
BF: estimated at 15-16% on current scale

Measurements (inches):
Neck: 15.5
Shoulders: 49
Chest: 40.5
Bicep: L 13.75 R 14
Forearm: L 11.5 R 12
Waist: 32
Lower Thigh (above knee): L 18 R 17.5
Upper Thigh: L 23 R 22.5
Calf: 14.5


Nutrition:
Caloric intake....about 3300-3600 on active days, 3000-3300 on nonactive
P/C/F ratio is about 40/40/20.
About 5-6 meals per day.

Goals: 
Bulk to 185 at approximately the same bodyfat by mid-August.
(I stopped putting on much of any fat with my bulking after I hit the mid 160s)

Supplements:
Protein
Fish and Flaxseed oil. About 15g per day.
CEE (3-5g pre and post wo)
Multivitamin
Vitamin B12 & E


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 8, 2005)

*RR - Chest/Abs*:

*Chest*
RI 60s

*DB Incline Press:* 
3x8x50s

*DB Bench Press:* 
50sx10
50sx7
45sx10

*DB Flyes:* 
2x20x12

*Abs*

*Weighted Decline Crunches:* 
bw+35x10
bw+45x10
bw+45x10
RI 60s

*Cable Crunches:*
2x115x13
RI 90s (had to work in with another guy at CC station)

Notes: 

Feeling very comfortable with things. Solid workout overall even though I was dead tired before the workout.

Pecs were twitching constantly after the w/o  
I guess I did something right.

Workout length: 35 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice wo Morte,

Good luck on the new "split"


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks GW!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey nice journal Morte! And great w/o. Good luck. Are you sure your at that level of bodyfat and have a 32 inch waist?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not sure really as far as body fat %. 
I remeasured and it's 34" for waist. I messed up with the measuring for that before.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 9, 2005)

Cardio: 80min shooting hoops, 25 minutes 4 on 4 halfcourt basketball.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 10, 2005)

*RR - Bis*:

*Alternating Dumbbell Curls:*
2x35x8

*Cable Curl:*
80x10
75x10

*Concentration Curl:*
20x12
15x12

RI: 60s

Notes: 

Got a call right as I was getting prepared for the gym... I was stuck doing paperwork for the next 80 minutes..... I raced to the gym and got there 15 minutes before closing so I was able to get a bit of meaningful work done.

Workout length: 13 minutes

Fun Exercise: 18 holes of golf


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

Great job man, LOL. Talk about rushed


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great job man, LOL. Talk about rushed



It really ticked me off as I wanted to do the whole workout... If the gym was open later I could have used my irritation at doing paperwork as motivation for my lifts for the whole arm workout. It's ok though. I'm going to try to do Tris and Legs tomorrow and struggle to walk back to my car and drive 150 miles to Greensboro, North Carolina later in the day (thank God for cruise control)...


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 11, 2005)

*Rep Range - Legs*:

*Leg Extension*: 
180x10
170x10

Pad setting, L-L (need to remember this since it's never set to my liking when I get to it)

*Hack Squats*: 
225x12
215x12
205x12

*Single Leg Press*:
135x15
125x15
115x15

*Standing (bent over) Single Leg Curl*: 
75x8
70x8

*SLDL*: 
205x10 
205x10

*Seated Leg Curl*:
160x13

Notes: 

Felt very good. 

Hacks were exhausting as usual... going to go for 235 next time, maybe 245.... 

I had to restrict the ROM in the Leg Press slightly due to knee pain. I didn't go down all the way.

SLDLs felt great. Up 20lbs from last time I did them.
Used supine (alt) grip. My grip was fine in the first set, but crappy in the second. I was very happy that I made it all the way through without slipping. If I had to do another 2-3 reps I would have slipped. I think I can do 225 in two weeks if my grip cooperates then.

Workout length: 50 minutes


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 14, 2005)

*Rep Range - Tris*:

*Weighted Dips:* 
BW+35x8
BW+35x8
BW+35x7

*Pushdowns:* 
2x120x10

*Kickbacks:*
20x12 
15x12

Notes: 

I was experiencing some soreness recently so I wanted to be careful with the dips. I could have gone with 45lbs for that.

Waited for the UPS to come with my bulknutrition order [ON 100% Whey] before I went to the gym. Unfortunately he came rather late so I had another short workout. ON was pretty good. Easier to mix than all the whey's WPI, but taste is not as good. Digestability seems equivalent through one workout.

Workout length: 16 minutes


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 15, 2005)

*RR - Back / Delts*:

*Back*

*CG Chin:* 
BW+20x6
BWx7

*WG T-Bar Row:* 
2x45x10

*DB Row:* 
35x12
30x12

*BB Pullover:* 
50x15
45x15

*Delts*

*Single DB Press:* 
Set 1: R 40x8 L 35x8
Set 2: 35x8

*Bent Lateral:* 
3x10x10

*Cable Side Lateral:* 
30x12
25x12

Notes: 

Felt good. Should have done 10-15lbs for weights on CG Chin. Next time will go to 50 for WG T-Bars for first set. Left arm was weak on DB Press.

Workout length: 35 minutes
RI: 60s


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

Some nice looking wo's Morte  


Nice weighted dips   I miss doing those . one of my faves


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks gw! Here's to your quick recovery! 

Don't drop everything if you've got the time to do just legs, why not?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Great w/o buddy! Nice weights on CG Chins. So how'd you like the one arm DB Press? I hated doing that, always fell off the chair LOL.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Rocco! 

The one arm DB press is tough. I did it standing up instead of sitting down this time. I'm not sure which method I prefer more, but they're both quite awkward. I'd rather just use both arms. Haven't fallen off any chairs yet thankfully! I'll try to avoid that in the future


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Morte  new journal hey....?? Looks great


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

Where are you Morte?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Morte  new journal hey....?? Looks great



Hey Riss! Thanks for dropping by! This journal has been gathering some cobwebs with all the heavy traffic coming through it.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Where are you Morte?



Took more days off than normal between things to sync things up for the move. I think I'm going to be moving in around Monday to Tuesday next week. 

Then I'll be heading back to see my folks in Connecticut for about a week. My grandfather's 80th birthday party is going to be really huge so I can't miss that.

There's a Gold's Gym about 15 minutes away from my house so I'm thinking of signing up for a one month membership w/o any money down when I'm moving in so I can use the gym in Connecticut for when I'm there.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 20, 2005)

*Power - Chest / Abs:*

*DB Bench Press:*
60sx0 - left failed
55sx6
55sx6
55sx9

*Incline DB Bench Press:* 
55sx6
55sx7
55sx0 - left failed
50sx6

*Weighted Dips:* 
BW+50x6
BW+50x5

*Really skimpy Abs section*

*Kneeling Cable Crunches:* 
140x6
145x6

Notes: 

Funny that I could do 9 reps on my last set on db bench but i couldn't even get 60s up for one!

Time budgeting was poor so I wasn't able to get decline crunches in. Not a huge deal though, abs aren't something I'm really worried about in any way shape or form.

Workout length: 35 minutes


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Not a huge deal though, abs aren't something I'm really worried about in any way shape or form.


I think your the first guy i've ever heard say that


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I think your the first guy i've ever heard say that



I'm not doing this to compete so as long as I don't have a gut I'll be pretty happy. 

I have sufficient core strength so training abs like crazy is completely vain. On the other hand, other muscle groups produce functional strength that's directly applicable in sports I that I participate in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> *Power - Chest / Abs:*
> 
> *DB Bench Press:*
> 60sx0 - left failed
> ...


what's up with your left arm LOL! I have that problem sometimes, maybe you can get someone to help you get the 60's up the first time and  I think you'll be fine from there.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> what's up with your left arm LOL! I have that problem sometimes, maybe you can get someone to help you get the 60's up the first time and  I think you'll be fine from there.



Yeah, it's quite annoying. I think I'll ask for help on the first rep next time.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 22, 2005)

*Power - Arms:*

*Barbell Curl*: 
2x6x85

_Felt great. Should have went to 90._

*Preacher Curl*: 
4x85
6x80

_Wrist Pain!! Caused the 4 on the first... 
After this, I felt like I had pinched a nerve behind my right shoulder blade. I decided to take about a 5 min break to try to recover and take it a bit easy for the rest of the w/o to be on the safe side._

*Hammer Curl*: 
2x6x30

_Should have done 35_

*CG Bench*: 
3x6x105

_Should have started at 115_

*Skull Crushers*: 
6x65
10x65

_Should have done 75_

*Single Arm Dumbell Extensions*: 
6x15
6x20

_No wrist pain. "Pinched nerve" pain has gone away._

Notes: 

So I went overkill on the taking it easy part  Ah well but it is warranted. 

I'm a bit paranoid about injuries at the moment due to something that started yesterday. Despite myself, I've messed up my right foot again. Feels like a very minor plantar fascia strain. Due to my unfortunate history with this type of injury I'm taking it very easy to try to prevent any worsening.. There are a few things that could have caused it but I'm not sure what it was as the pain did not occur after anything physical...

I am thinking of not doing any leg exercises that have a push motion from the foot for this week (i.e. squat, leg press, hack squat). If it feels better by Saturday, I may try a full workout though.

Felt good despite these setbacks. There have been very obvious strength gains since the start of the first p/rr/s cycle. 

Workout length: 45 minutes


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Great to see you being smart buddy, Light workouts can be really intense if you play with your rep speeds  What type of sports are you playing??


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Riss! I kept things slow and steady for rep speed today. Nothing too complicated.

The main sport is basketball which I've played on and off since when I was a little kid. The strength gains are really helpful on the court. That and the extra size has helped tremendously. I'm hoping to join a local league once I complete my move and figure out my schedule. 

Others are tennis, golf, and running (which has been sidelined for the better part of this year due to the various leg ailments).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Great w/o Morte, your strength is really going up. Sorry to hear about your foot again, take care of that!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Rocco! I'm just taking it easy with some minor stretching, it's the best thing I can do from my experience.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

*Power - Back/Delts/Traps*:

RI 120s for all except where indicated.

*Back*

*Rack DL (gloves, alt grip):* 
245x5
245x5
245x4

_Grip sucks. Could do more weight if that wasn't an issue. Felt a good burn in the lower back_

*Bent Row:*
115x6
125x6
125x6

*Weighted Chins:*
BW+10x6
BW+15x4
BW+15x3

_Grip sucks. Slipped at rep 4 in 2nd set and rep 3 in 3rd set. Tried gloves on the third set but that didn't help at all._

*CG Seated Row:*
150x6
150x6
150x6

*Delts*

*Military Press: *
105x6
105x5

_Reps done slowly. I have tons more stability compared to when I was doing MP before. Credit goes to all the DB exercises _

*Upright Row: *
65x6
70x6
70x6

RI: 90s
_Previously I didn't do the full ROM. I noticed this when watching the EXRX gif again. Bar goes to or a bit over my chin now.

Felt a burn on the insides of my shoulders (side next to the neck)_

*"Cheat" Lateral: *
20x6
20x6
20x6

_Felt good so I did another set _

*Traps*

*BB Shrugs (gloves, alt grip):*
225x5
225x4
225x4

_You guessed it...grip sucks_

*DB Shrugs:*
65sx6
65sx6
65sx6

RI: 60s (closing time, had to do it quick)
_I don't think I could go much higher on the DBs without having grip problems. I couldn't keep a close handed grip with this weight. My hands kept opening up but the weight wasn't enough to cause me to miss any reps._

Notes: 

Felt very good overall. MP felt great. I was glad that all the DB work paid off with very noticeable help in stability.

Obviously, I need to improve my grip... 

Saw a friend of mine who graduated and was sticking around for a little. Pretty strong dude though I never thought it from his looks. He was leg pressing after a long time off. He got up to doing 730lbs for a good amount of reps 

Workout length: 75 minutes


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

Good w/o there, Mort!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks Fish! 

Maybe the next gyms I'll go to will allow chalk. 
Rocco, any idea on this regarding Gold's and Olympus?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Great lookin w/o's in here Brother Morte!!! Try doin your deads AngelStyle, Thats where you do a shrug after each rep in the Deadlift!!! Brother Gary named them after me, cause I started doing them like that a while back and still do!!! Hope the foot is okay, and Thank you for your kind words in my Journal, I really appreciate that!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

Angelstyle, sheesh... LOL, they should just name that lift after you altogether!!! Just call em Angels.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o's in here Brother Morte!!! Try doin your deads AngelStyle, Thats where you do a shrug after each rep in the Deadlift!!! Brother Gary named them after me, cause I started doing them like that a while back and still do!!! Hope the foot is okay, and Thank you for your kind words in my Journal, I really appreciate that!!!



Arch, thanks a lot! I'm reading a few more journals lately. Hopefully I'll learn a bit from others experiences. 

The Angelstyle deadlifts would be great but I don't think that'll be possible until my grip gets better. The longer the bar is in my hands the more I lose grip so I'd have to cut weight or reps to do things that way (at least until the grip catches up).


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Lower the weight, you'll be suprised and amazed how fast your strength and weights will go up!!! You;ll love 'em, try it!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll try that out next time I can! Thanks for the suggestion, Arch


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

Great w/o buddy! Are you doing any direct forearm work?

Golds Gym- No chalk/no dropping weight/no grunting or yelling
Olympus- Anything goes, it's a real gym


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Rocco!

I haven't in a few weeks. I'll probably throw some in next week. 
I'm playing around with the idea of getting straps since they're quite cheap and seeing how they go.

Damn, Gold's won't even let you drop weights, that sucks... Not much of a "real" gym any more I guess. Sounds good with Olympus though


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 25, 2005)

*Power - Legs*:

*Squats ATF*: 
185x6
135x10
135x10

_185 was a good weight, but not for my feet... Lower weight at higher reps felt better for my feet. Had a small amount of pain in left hip at 185.

EDIT later in the day: ATF was a bad decision. My hip feels worse now. This is the only thing I can attribute it to. I have had problems with this hip in the past, unfortunately.... _


*Leg Press*: 
135x6
225x6
135x20

_This is the exercise that gives me the most issues with my feet.... 225 was easy to move but my feet didn't like it. Moved down and went to low weight, high reps._

*Single Leg Extension*: 
90x6
100x6

*Lying Leg Curl*: 
65x6
70x6

_Decided not to do 3rd set due to some pain_

*SLDL*: 
225x6
225x6
225x4 (grip slipped)

_Felt very good and my grip only slipped on the last set so I was happy. The weight only really feels heavy when I'm putting it down. Bringing it up and the movement are fine. _

Notes: 

Just being very cautious throughout... Better safe than sorry. 

Workout length: 45 minutes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice w/o and good job staying with it. Seems it woulda been a frustrating w/o as well with your foot and hips. Good job


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks Rocco. It was frustrating in some ways, but I'm glad that I went.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O there, hey, you don't need any stinking straps!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Arch! I think I'll forget about that for now 

Started moving to the new place in Arlington. Moved most of the stuff. Now have to clean this apt and move the last bunch of stuff.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

Hope the Moving goes quickly and easily for ya!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

When I hurt my hip a while back, ATF squatting hurt it bad.  I stuck with box squats for a week, and it healed up.. now im fine.  You should stretch your hip daily, I bet your just tight.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, PreMier! I'll do that and see how it goes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

Jakes probably right! Take care Morte


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

Also read into some SMF.  Im sure your gym has a pad, and work the hip flexor and ITB.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Also read into some SMF.  Im sure your gym has a pad, and work the hip flexor and ITB.



Forgive my ignorance, but what is SMF?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Rocco. Congrats! You topped the 20K post mark!

Thinking of heading in to Arlington to finish the move tomorrow morning around 10-11am.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but what is SMF?




Self Myofacial release

SMF


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Thanks Rocco. Congrats! You topped the 20K post mark!
> 
> Thinking of heading in to Arlington to finish the move tomorrow morning around 10-11am.


Awesome!! Looking forward to when your back from your Grandfathers. I've got guest passes to Olympus if your interested and if you want to join let me know, I can save you quite a bit of money. Just don't tell them where you work


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Self Myofacial release
> 
> SMF



Thanks P-funk! I read it briefly and it looks promising. 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Awesome!! Looking forward to when your back from your Grandfathers. I've got guest passes to Olympus if your interested and if you want to join let me know, I can save you quite a bit of money. Just don't tell them where you work



Thanks! I'll be interested in using one of those guest passes to check Olympus out and see how it is. Olympus looks like a better choice than Gold's in Arlington at this point. The only real advantage that Gold's has is that I'll be able to use other gyms in the chain if I'm travelling farther outside the area.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 28, 2005)

That is a pretty neat feature, if you were to ask me, but... Man, whats up with them "no grunting" etc??


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

I guess it offends the preppy people working out and trying not to sweat at all.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 28, 2005)

I try to be a nice guy and all, but, I just wanna walk up and grab em by the shoulders and give em a good shake.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

Haha, then they'd threaten to sue you!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 1, 2005)

Finished moving and got my first parking ticket in Arlington. The parking in my complex for guests is very very poor (extremely crowded street parking only). I'm in Connecticut now for about two weeks, possibly more. Time to find a gym up here


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2005)

Glad your finished moving, hope you get settled in and find a new gym quickly and easily!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sucks about the ticket, but I'm sure it's the first of many...Welcome to Arlington  Have fun up in Conn and good luck finding a gym.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad your finished moving, hope you get settled in and find a new gym quickly and easily!!!



Thanks Arch! Found the new gym. In town, about 4 miles away. Got a one month membership for $50 (1 week was $25 so I figured that I'd just as well go for a month). 

It's the only good gym in town (we have a YMCA...but it's a YMCA, if you know what I mean. Bad/not enough equipment, poor environment to lift in). 

This gym (not a chain, just one) has all new equipment, the employee there tonight was friendly and went to the same high school that I did, and the hours are pretty good as well. Only thing is that Friday hours are only until 9pm instead of 10 which I thought it was, so I only was able to tour the place and sign up instead of doing a workout tonight as I got there about 8:45.

Hope that wasn't too long, I'm just happy that I found a good gym 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sucks about the ticket, but I'm sure it's the first of many...Welcome to Arlington  Have fun up in Conn and good luck finding a gym.



Haha. Definitely having fun. It's great seeing my folks. Tomorrow is my grandfather's 80th party, so we get to see most of that side of the family.

Comprehensive insurance is going to be necessary on the car. I imagine that it won't be that friendly an environment to car health up there.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2005)

Glad the gym is workin out for ya!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 2, 2005)

*RR - Chest/Abs*:

All exercises RI 60s unless noted

*Chest*

*DB Incline Press:* 
50sx8
50sx8
50sx5

_Left would not behave on the last set, not sure why as I did 3 sets of 8 at the same weight 2 weeks ago. Guessing the increase bar width or possible greater angle on the bench could be a cause. Who knows
Notch 3 for height._

*DB Bench Press:* 
55sx10
55sx8
50sx7

_RI 90s. Felt very good overall. Struggled a little with the left but it didn't affect me much until the last set where I had to stop at 7._

*DB Flyes:* 
20sx12
20sx12

*Abs*

*Kneeling Cable Crunches:*
150x8 (Whole stack)
145x8 (1 less than whole stack)

_This machine has far greater resistance than the cable crossovers at my old gym.
Cybex machine instead of LifeFitness
LB resistance is estimated as they only use #'s like 1-14_

*Weighted Decline Crunches:* 
bw+55x10
bw+50x10
bw+45x10

_Used a DB horizontally across chest held with both hands, instead of a plate for extra weight.
Notch 5 - for future reference so I do the same height
_ 

Notes: 

DBs had much thicker bars than I have used previously. I felt this working the forearms during the BP exercises.

Using a DB for declines was great. Far far more difficult than a plate. Cable crunches were very good too.

Gym is good overall, but machines are the main focus. Free weights are relegated to the very back of the place. Thankfully, it isn't crowded so I never had to wait.

Workout length: 40 minutes


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad the gym is workin out for ya!!!



Thanks Arch!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 2, 2005)

Good looking w/o. How was it changing gyms? I'm about to do that on the 7th which is a lot closer than it seems... Hope the Dr. okays me to start back up then.

 Using DB's for decline crunches/situps is a good idea. I've been using a 35 plate for them for so long because there's no way I could hold a 45 plate.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother Morte!!! Nice numbers, I like your exercise selection too


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 2, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Good looking w/o. How was it changing gyms? I'm about to do that on the 7th which is a lot closer than it seems... Hope the Dr. okays me to start back up then.
> 
> Using DB's for decline crunches/situps is a good idea. I've been using a 35 plate for them for so long because there's no way I could hold a 45 plate.



Thanks Sean!

Changing gyms wasn't too tough. The main thing is just figuring out where everything is (still in the process on that one...), and what the attitude of the staff and other lifters are. I've lifted in my university gyms previously, which thankfully, had mostly serious lifters there. In commercial gyms, I think there are less of those overall. Thankfully, almost everyone working weights today seemed to know what they were doing, were serious, and didn't socialize. We'll see how that turns out over time. 

I would ask if you could do a workout in the new gym first before you sign up if you wanted to make sure it was the right place. You can learn a lot more in 30 minutes or so than the few minutes they give you for a tour. Or if you know anyone who's worked out there before, you'll have an accurate representation of it. If you're concerned at all, just ask if they have a policy on getting your money back if you aren't satisfied. I'm sure it'll go fine! 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Brother Morte!!! Nice numbers, I like your exercise selection too



Thanks Arch! We'll see how the #'s improve later as the summer moves on.  I improvise a bit with exercises on things that I feel work better.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, the "gym" I'm going to now is actually a rec center run by the city. There's no mirrors which sucks for checking your own form on deads + squats. 
 The place I'm going to switch to is a real gym "World Gym." I know one guy that goes there, he works with one of my friends and he seems pretty nice, not egoistic at all. 

 There are a lot of people at the rec center I go to now that socialize and it can get annoying sometimes, there's also a lot of teenages that don't know what they're doing there as well, so hopefully it will be a welcome change when I switch.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 4, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Well, the "gym" I'm going to now is actually a rec center run by the city. There's no mirrors which sucks for checking your own form on deads + squats.
> The place I'm going to switch to is a real gym "World Gym." I know one guy that goes there, he works with one of my friends and he seems pretty nice, not egoistic at all.
> 
> There are a lot of people at the rec center I go to now that socialize and it can get annoying sometimes, there's also a lot of teenages that don't know what they're doing there as well, so hopefully it will be a welcome change when I switch.



I think the change of environment will be good. Too much socializing in the gym is tough for keeping concentration, I hope that'll be fixed somewhat by switching to World. Let us know it goes in your journal


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 4, 2005)

*RR - Bis / Tris*:

*Alternating Dumbbell Curls:*
35x8
30x8

*Cable Curl:*
90x10
80x10

*Concentration Curl:*
15x12
15x12

*Weighted Dips:* 
BW+35x8
BW+30x8
BW+25x7

*Pushdowns:* 
120x9
110x10

*Kickbacks:*
20x12
15x12

RI: 60s

Notes: 

Slow reps, concentration on form. I did this especially on dips and pushdowns and I felt much more of a burn.

Fairly sore before the workout from exercise on the weekend. Played a lot of golf and horseshoes.

My left hand ended up stronger than my right, due to soreness, today.

I haven't been eating enough for the past week. Due partly to that, I am seeing a small amount more definition and have lost a bit of fat off of my midsection. I'm going to try to eat about at my maintenance level or a bit higher or lower (not going to be too strict while I am up here) for the next few weeks.

Workout length: 40 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 4, 2005)

Great looking w/o there, have a great 4th!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice workout Mort! Hope you had a wonderful 4th!!! Sorry I hadnt stopped in earlier!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great looking w/o there, have a great 4th!!!



Thanks Arch! Fourth was enjoyable. Met up with a friend I hadn't seen in about a year and played tennis for a while. All the fireworks went off on the 3rd, so I didn't go see a show on the 4th. 



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Nice workout Mort! Hope you had a wonderful 4th!!! Sorry I hadnt stopped in earlier!!!



Thanks Fish! Everyone's busy, it's cool.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2005)

Great w/o Morte! And NICE Dips


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, props on them dips!!! DIPS ARE HARD!!! lol, Not for you it would seem...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 6, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> I think the change of environment will be good. Too much socializing in the gym is tough for keeping concentration, I hope that'll be fixed somewhat by switching to World. Let us know it goes in your journal


 Lol yeah, it can get annoying seeing people you know at the gym all the time...


 BTW, nice work on the dips, I've never tried them weighted... Then again, I don't have a belt.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Morte! And NICE Dips



Thanks Rocco! Dips are an exercise I look forward to.



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, props on them dips!!! DIPS ARE HARD!!! lol, Not for you it would seem...



Thanks Fish! They're tough, no doubt about that. I don't weigh that much so that helps me a good amount on the dips. 



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Lol yeah, it can get annoying seeing people you know at the gym all the time...
> 
> 
> BTW, nice work on the dips, I've never tried them weighted... Then again, I don't have a belt.



World's should have a dip belt that gym members can use. I'd ask the employees when you join. Try the weighted dips out, they're great!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 6, 2005)

*RR - Back / Delts / Traps*:

RI: 60

*Back*

*CG Chin:* 
BWx8
BWx6

_Surprising how much harder it is when you do it slowly. Felt great_

*WG T-Bar Row:* 
50x10
50x10

_50 is too light. Should bump to 55 or 60 next time. This gym has a standing T-Bar Row also, so I could try that instead of this one which puts you in a bent over position on top of a cushion for your chest_

*DB Row:* 
L 30x12
R 35x12
30x12

_Same weight for both arms in the future._

*BB Pullover:* 
60x6 - too much weight
50x12
40x15

_Used pre-weighted EZ Curl bars. Felt quite good. Very tough to do slowly_

*Delts*

*Single Arm DB Press:* 
L 35x6
R 35x8
L 30x7
R 30x8

_I'm having a bit of trouble keeping my body straight while doing this due to the nature of the exercise. I think I'll start doing these with my other arm on something to brace myself_

*Bent Lateral:* 
10sx10
10sx10
10sx10

_Surprisingly, this low weight is still very challenging_

*Cable Side Lateral:* 
30x12
25x12

*Traps*

*BB Shrugs:*
225x7
205x10

_Two guys were doing cheat curls in the other rack... I'm surprised they didn't hurt themselves with that. It looked like they were using their back more than their biceps._

*Shrugs on Standing Calf Raise Machine:*
135x10
175x10

_I felt more pressure on my feet with this exercise so I decided to go a bit light with it_

*DB Shrugs:*
55sx12
50sx12

Notes: 

I'm changing things up a bit for my workouts. Goals are very good form. Secondly, I'm focusing on slow reps, both on positives and negatives. Not ultra slow, but enough to make things a lot more difficult. Also aiming for minimal time in between reps. 

Happy with how this workout went. 

Workout length: 63 minutes


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Good job with those shrugs, try some rear shrugs too, seriously, i got my weight right with those, and my traps wont STOP growing!!

And BTW, you really shouldnt go slow on positives, theres really no help to growth, negatives, go slow, man, go slow.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 6, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Good job with those shrugs, try some rear shrugs too, seriously, i got my weight right with those, and my traps wont STOP growing!!
> 
> And BTW, you really shouldnt go slow on positives, theres really no help to growth, negatives, go slow, man, go slow.



Good idea with the rear shrugs. I didn't think of that.   

I'll check out some more info on slow positives before I make a decision to stick or abandon that portion. I'd appreciate any other comments if people have any.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

GoPro himself suggests a fast as possible cadence on positives, for at least P week. I am now actually exploring rep cadence, and already, my mass gains are spiking... scary...


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, Fish. I'll search for info on rep cadence then. Heading out to shoot some hoops now.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Seeya morte! Keep an eye on the P/RR/S sticky, i asked GoPro, he should be replying pretty quickly, hes a good dude!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm curious about behind the back shrugs, but I heard they can be hard on your shoulders?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there!!! Nice numbers too, Definatly explore Rep Cadence!!! I do a 4 count negative, and a 2 count positive. No stopping, just constant tension and movement, really burns the muscle and works it BIGTIME!!!

Rear shrugs hurt my shoulders, I only do them every now and then!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Seeya morte! Keep an eye on the P/RR/S sticky, i asked GoPro, he should be replying pretty quickly, hes a good dude!



He did reply quickly! 

In the P/RR/S Sticky you said:


> 1. With RI's of 4-5 mins on P week, 2-3 on RR, and to cardiovascular recovery on S, how long do you expect the workouts to last?


It seems like I have been using very short RIs in comparison to GoPro's tips. I have been doing 60-90s for RR and 2-3 min for P. 2-3 minutes for RR seems light such a long time. I'll try that out and go for 3-5 minutes as needed for P.


GoPro's Rep Cadence response was:


> POWER WEEK...3/0/X
> REP RANGE WEEK...2/1/2
> SHOCK WEEK...1/0/1


I'm good to go now! 


I like this example for GoPro's P/RR/S tips thread on RR rep cadence:


> -Change the rep cadence a bit from exercise to exercise to provide an even more unique stimulus. For example...
> 
> Chest:
> -bench press...3 x 6-8 (3 second negative, pause, explosive positive)
> ...


So much to learn!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 7, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm curious about behind the back shrugs, but I heard they can be hard on your shoulders?



That would make sense given the movement. I'd think it would put a lot of extra stress on the shoulders. I might try it with low weights to see how it feels, but I have had some issues with a shoulder in the past, so I won't keep it up if it doesn't feel right.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there!!! Nice numbers too, Definatly explore Rep Cadence!!! I do a 4 count negative, and a 2 count positive. No stopping, just constant tension and movement, really burns the muscle and works it BIGTIME!!!
> 
> Rear shrugs hurt my shoulders, I only do them every now and then!!!



Thanks Arch! Rep Cadence is very interesting. I'll be experimenting in my workouts more to see what feels good. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 8, 2005)

*Rep Range - Legs*:

RI: 2-3 min (according to GoPro's recommendations)
Rep Cadence: 2/1/2

*Leg Extension*: 
180x10
180x10

_Life Fitness machine. Weights are in 15 lb increments._

*Squats*: 
155x12
165x12
175x12

_Tried Hacks for half a set but I felt too much pressure on my feet. Regular (parallel) squats feel much better. Wasn't sure on weights so I went up progressively for this w/o. Later ones will be pyramid down (starting around 185 since I'll have a better idea)._

*Single Leg Press*:
115x13
65x15

_Extremely uncomfortable. Tried cutting weight drastically but even that wasn't pleasant._

*Lying Leg Curl*: 
110x8
110x8

_Finally using a real lying leg curl machine. All gyms I've used before haven't had one._

*SLDL*: 
205x10 
205x7

_Grip on the second set._

*Seated Leg Curl*:
90x12
90x12

_Felt like a ton more resistance than the one I used at the other gym
Settings for future ref: knee 5, back 4, arm 3_

Notes: 

I liked the new 2/1/2 scheme. Unfortunately my feet (particularly the right) did not want to cooperate. Icing them for recovery. I may skip next weeks leg workouts depending on how things go. This is very frustrating.

Workout length: 60 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

Really Solid w/o there!!! Looking Great, keep it up!!! I'm sorry to hear your foot hurt ya on the Hacks, my knees bother me on those so I just stick to the regular ones and throw the Hacks in every now and then!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Arch! The exercises with direct pressure on the feet on platforms (Hacks and Leg Press) are the worst for it.

It's the same injury that's been bothering me since January on and off. I strained the plantar fascia in both of my feet and it's never really gotten 100% better. It's gotten close a number of times but it always seems to screw up a bit.

I've been doing stretches for it consistantly to keep it limber. I've stopped doing Calf exercises almost completely due to that as well.

Hoping that I can get it taken care of for good.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope so too, take care Brother!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2005)

Great w/o buddy! I posted in here a few days ago but it didn't take  IMO I think you should just do Squats and squat variations for your legs. I don't want to see you keep straining your plantar fascia like that, especially when it's not necessary.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy! I posted in here a few days ago but it didn't take  IMO I think you should just do Squats and squat variations for your legs. I don't want to see you keep straining your plantar fascia like that, especially when it's not necessary.



Thanks Rocco! 

Leg extension and leg curl variations do not aggravate anything either. SLDLs don't really feel bad in any way, but it is obvious that they put a significant amount of pressure on the feet due to the extra weight. Platform exercises obviously have to go though (Leg Press, Hack Squat, and probably any Calf Raises)

For Squat variations, did you mean one legged squats or front squats? I don't know of many variations for them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2005)

Let's see, you've got front squat, regular squat, Zercher Squat, pause squats and then you can get into your lunges. Plus you can change your stances as well.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jul 10, 2005)

what are RI's is it rest interval?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> what are RI's is it rest interval?


   Yes Sir!!!
Hows it goin Brother Morte?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Let's see, you've got front squat, regular squat, Zercher Squat, pause squats and then you can get into your lunges. Plus you can change your stances as well.


  Excellent suggestion Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Let's see, you've got front squat, regular squat, Zercher Squat, pause squats and then you can get into your lunges. Plus you can change your stances as well.



Thanks for the suggestions, Rocco! I'll check those out before my next leg day (whenever that will be).



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes Sir!!!
> Hows it goin Brother Morte?



Thanks for asking, Arch. Doing pretty well. Went to the beach (Long Island Sound) with some family today which was quite relaxing. My feet aren't in any real pain but I know that they can't sustain much exercise at this point so it's pretty much a rest period for the lower body. Shock week should start tomorrow


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

shock week is de debbil... 

Again Morte, sorry I been MIA, I do care!!! Sorry about the feet, man, its freaky how debilitating that can be. I think we all have that one thing that holds us back, ya know? Dead's got his shoulder, g-dubs got his arm, you got the feet... Good luck with that plantar fascia... lol, say it out loud. 

I hope you had a CWAZY  time at the beach!!! And I hope everything goes well for you w/ Shock week!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 12, 2005)

*Shock - Chest/Abs*:

*Chest*

*SS Cable Crossover / Incline Smith Press:* 
60sx10 / 115x10
50sx10 / 105x10

_Good way to start.._

*SS Incline Flyes / Dips:* 
20sx10 / 0x9.5

_Should have pushed harder to get the last rep!! _

*DS Machine BP:* 
130x8
90x6
70x6

_Don't know where my strength went on this one... Sitting up. Constant resistance. Starting position is arms even with chest._

*Abs*

*SS Weighted Decline Crunches / Weighted Twisting Decline Crunches:*
40x10 / 40x10
40x8 / 40x8

_Should have used 5 lbs more for regular decline crunches_ 

*DS Kneeling Cable Crunches:*
150x10
130x8
120x8

_Very tough. I love these._

Notes: 

Exhausting as usual. 

First time i worked out in the mid afternoon here. There are some HUGE guys here. Some of the big (but not huge) guys were benching 110lb dbs pretty easily. This one gigantic guy was racking 495 in the power rack. I've never felt so small (or weak for that matter). 

Workout length: 30 minutes (estimate, forgot to look at my watch at the beginning)


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 12, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> shock week is de debbil...
> 
> Again Morte, sorry I been MIA, I do care!!! Sorry about the feet, man, its freaky how debilitating that can be. I think we all have that one thing that holds us back, ya know? Dead's got his shoulder, g-dubs got his arm, you got the feet... Good luck with that plantar fascia... lol, say it out loud.
> 
> I hope you had a CWAZY  time at the beach!!! And I hope everything goes well for you w/ Shock week!!



Everyone takes breaks, it's cool.

Yeah, injuries are incredibly annoying. Although it only affects one workout day per week substantially, it is much more of an issue in regular exercise like tennis, golf, and basketball. I may train legs separately in terms of a high rep-range for a while just to give it a rest in the future. And yeah, it does sound funny to say...

The beach was enjoyable. Nothing too crazy overall, but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, thats good that you had fun!! 

Good numbers on that workout there, especially the cable crunches!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Fish! The Cable Crunches are probably the toughest ab exercise.. I can't do any ab exercises after them since my core strength just is gone.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Imma have to give them a try, there. Thanks for the idea, bro!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 12, 2005)

When you try them, let us know how it goes in your journal


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Will do, Cap'n!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there BRother Morte!!! Hows it goin for ya?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Arch! The Angels (dead and shrug) will be coming up soon. I need to figure out how to work them in (maybe not in shock week, but we will see...) 

Doing pretty well overall! 

Seeing all the big guys at the gym made me think of shortcuts (SD) that I shouldn't be using for a while since after all...I am human. I've decided to concentrate more on my diet to make sure that I can grow a bit. 

Hit some balls at the driving range today. I need figure out what I am doing when I am hitting the ball well so I can stick with it! I was hitting my 5 iron consistantly about 190-210 yds on a 3/4 swing for about 10 minutes. Then I took a break and I couldn't hit it for squat! Golf is a very annoying but sometimes fun way to waste money.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Seeing all the big guys at the gym made me think of shortcuts (SD) that I shouldn't be using for a while since after all...I am human. I've decided to concentrate more on my diet to make sure that I can grow a bit.


 Props to Morte!

Good decision my friend, Im glad that you devided to be responsible with your body!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Fish. The main reason is that I think I'm way too new at all this. I need to give regular basic lifting and diet more time so I can get better acquainted. (that costs a heck of a lot less too)

I wouldn't rule out something like that in the future as I believe that it can be done safely (somewhat) if planned and monitored properly.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

I agree, I too believe that such choices can be enacted safely, though I dont know if its for me...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

Your doin Great BRother Morte!!! Don't take the easy way out, no matter what you want or go for, you have to START, and your doing just fine in my book!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your doin Great BRother Morte!!! Don't take the easy way out, no matter what you want or go for, you have to START, and your doing just fine in my book!!!



Thanks Arch! That means a lot to me.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 13, 2005)

*Shock - Arms*:

*Bis*

*EZ Bar Curl / CG Chin SS:*
70x10 / BWx5

*Preacher Curl / Reverse Curl SS:*
70x9 / 50x6

*Cable Single Arm DS:*
40x10
30x10

_Bis Notes: Got a big pump (hate to use the term but it is most appropriate) almost immediately today. A bit unusual. Strength was really bad... Had some wrist problems initially but my bis were definitely not doing their fair share either. Could be arm soreness from earlier in the day (golf) affected this. Not sure._

*Tris*

*Pushdown / CG Smith Bench SS:*
110x10 / 95x10
120x10 / 105x8

*Reverse Grip Pushdown / Incline OH Extension SS:*
95x10 / 20x10
100x10 / 15x9 R 15x10 L

*Weighted Bench Dip DS:*
BW+45x10
BW+35x10

_Tris Notes: Bis go down, tris go up... Definitely was stronger in the tris. Should have gone up even more on CG BP (115 or maybe even higher). Felt very good overally except for almost sterilizing myself with weighted bench dips w/ DBs... the gym doesn't have 35lb plates!! Decent "pump" but nowhere near that from the bis._

*Notes:* I stopped creatine 1 week ago since I've been sweating a ton recently... I wanted to see if it was related to creatine usage. I believe it may be as I never used to sweat that much (or it could be purely the fact that I put on 20lbs this year, I don't know).

Very odd strength changes in this w/o compared to the last shock arms w/o. Tris noticeably stronger and bis noticeably weaker. The bis may be attributable to arm soreness but I am not sure.

Worked out in the last hour before closing at the gym. Only one other guy was lifting weights... Perfect for a shock w/o!

Workout length: 48 minutes (spent too much time setting up between exercises)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> *EZ Bar Curl / CG Chin SS:*
> 70x10 / BWx5


I dunno if its the fat-man in me, but that is just impressive that you did that! Chins are difficult after something, let alone supersetted!!

Is it hot where you live? Im taking CEE, and its like 80 in the gym, by the time im done, im literally dripping! So, i think the creatine may be the culprit for the excess sweat.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 14, 2005)

Fish, thanks for the kind words! I was comparing this w/o to the previous shock arms workout as far as strength. Chins are indeed always rough!

It is hot in this region, but the gym isn't too bad (about 75 I think). I couldn't see halfway through my second set of Pushdowns since sweat was dripping into my eyes (first time that's happened while working out, actually).

I'm going to look around more information on sweating and creatine (cee is what I take as well). I'll post anything significant to the journal.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool! I actually carry my jug around while lifting, because I sweat so much!! Lol, keep us posted!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Cool! I actually carry my jug around while lifting, because I sweat so much!! Lol, keep us posted!!


  Ditto!!! Excellent w/o there Brother Morte!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Cool! I actually carry my jug around while lifting, because I sweat so much!! Lol, keep us posted!!



I carry around a 20oz water bottle when I lift.. Not quite the gallon jugs I see around but oddly enough, it is enough. 

Today is a break day. I'm splitting up Forearms, Delts, Back, and Traps over the next two days (legs are out this week).



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Ditto!!! Excellent w/o there Brother Morte!!!



Thanks Arch!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2005)

Looking good in here Morte. I saw your post about SD. You seem to really be progressing steadily, I don't see any need for it. Whenever I've done a cycle I think it's great and would do it again, however after cycles SUCK. I know not everyone experiences this but even with a heavy PCT cyce my test levels ALWAYS hit rock bottom and takes a long time to come back up. After this last cycle I've decided it's not worth it anymore. I'd rather have moderate to slow progress than accelerated for 3 weeks...hurt myself...and then 6 months trying to get back to where I was 2 weeks before that cycle. Just my 2 cents.

So how's everything else going? When are you coming back?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here Morte. I saw your post about SD. You seem to really be progressing steadily, I don't see any need for it. Whenever I've done a cycle I think it's great and would do it again, however after cycles SUCK. I know not everyone experiences this but even with a heavy PCT cyce my test levels ALWAYS hit rock bottom and takes a long time to come back up. After this last cycle I've decided it's not worth it anymore. I'd rather have moderate to slow progress than accelerated for 3 weeks...hurt myself...and then 6 months trying to get back to where I was 2 weeks before that cycle. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> So how's everything else going? When are you coming back?



Thank you Rocco! I do feel I have made some decent progress overall. I don't think I ever thought about the after affects of a cycle as much in terms of the drain from recuperating. I didn't realize that the drop off from a cycle could be that bad.

Everything else is going pretty well. Went out for 18 holes of golf yesterday. I didn't have to pay for the last 9 holes since I substituted in for someone who didn't show for some league play. My computer decided to give me more work as well... A hard drive died and my power supply was going down the tubes so I backed up the drive and replaced the power supply in the last few days.. 

My feet are progressing as well. I haven't been able to play 18 holes without significant foot pain over the past month and I finally was able to yesterday, so that is quite significant (that's about 4 miles of walking).

I'm getting some body work done on my car next week since another body shop screwed it up earlier this year. Just getting things situated with the insurance company right now.

I have been reading up about transferring the title to my car and registering it in Virginia. I don't think that is going to be the best idea since I will also have bring it to inspection. This is a 15 year old car and inspections are pretty much used to just make money through more repairs and such. I'd rather not have people taking apart the car and giving a big list of things to repair based on their subjective opinion when it is not necessary. Even though it isn't quite kosher, I think I'll keep my car registered and titled in my home state and do the same with my license..

Sorry for all the various information. I know everyone won't be interested, but that is what has been up recently.

I'll be coming back in the last week of July. I'm not sure precisely when, but that time window should be accurate.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey man, this is a journal, and YOUR journal at that!! NO PROBLEMO!! Its awesome that your foot is doing better, thats nice to hear!

Sorry to hear about everything fallin apart on ya, and, I promise I wont tell the feds about the car...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

Of Course we *ARE* Interested Brother!!! Post away, thats why we are here for ya!!! I tend to shy away from the "Helpers" (SD), I want to do it *ALL* on my own, ya know!!! But you do what you feel is best for YOU!!! We will be here to support you however we can!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey man, this is a journal, and YOUR journal at that!! NO PROBLEMO!! Its awesome that your foot is doing better, thats nice to hear!
> 
> Sorry to hear about everything fallin apart on ya, and, I promise I wont tell the feds about the car...



Thanks Fish, just keep it all hush 

Man, you've got some really long hair!! Do you wear a headband or something so it doesn't bother you when you're working out?



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Of Course we *ARE* Interested Brother!!! Post away, thats why we are here for ya!!! I tend to shy away from the "Helpers" (SD), I want to do it *ALL* on my own, ya know!!! But you do what you feel is best for YOU!!! We will be here to support you however we can!!!



Thanks for the support Arch! I won't be using any "helpers" for quite a while if indeed I ever end up doing them (who knows, maybe I never will. Just have to see how things go!). I'd rather see what my natural limits are first. As I said, I want to learn more and figure things out so I'm a bit more knowledgeable about all this. There's so much to learn!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 18, 2005)

*Shock - Forearms / Back *:

*Forearms*

*Reverse Wrist Curls / Wrist Curls SS*:
40x10 / 50x12
30x10 / 50x10

*Static Holds DS*:
225x23 OH
275x15 ALT
285x13 ALT
225x18 ALT

_Wrist Curls variations done with arms resting on a bench. 
Static Holds picked up from pins in a power rack. No gloves._

*Back*

*BB Pullover / WG Pulldown SS*: 
50x10 / 120x10
50x14 / 120x10

*Reverse Grip Bent Row / Stiff Arm Pulldown SS*: 
100x10 / 50x10
90x9 / 50x9 

*CG Seated Cable Row DS*: 
130x8
100x8
70x9

_Go higher for pullovers next time. 
Stiff arm pulldown felt great. First time I did it properly. I switched up the arrangement in that SS for some reason, but it worked out ok.
Row machine felt like it had much higher resistance compared to previous ones that I had used._

Notes: 

This was on Friday night. Haven't had time to put it up til now.

Workout length: 35 minutes


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, I decided to use my 10% off coupon at BulkNutrition. Ordered some Vitamin B5 (for a small amount of acne that I have on my upper back), Fish Oil, and some Sesathin (I figure it is a good thing to have around for cheat meals or if I decide to cut in the future). Should be here tomorrow, according to UPS.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

*Shock - Delts / Traps *:

*Delts*

*Seated Side Lateral / Machine Shoulder Press SS*:
15x10 / 90x7
10x10 / 70x7

*Reverse Pec Deck / WG Upright Row SS*:
90x10 / 65x10
105x7 / 55x10

*Cable Front Raise DS*:
25x8
15x8
10x8

_Felt good overall. Pec deck machine (lifefitness) had less resistance than previous one that I used. Cable Front Raises are not good. Popping my shoulders. _

*Traps*

*Front BB Shrugs / Back BB Shrugs SS*:
225x10 / 175x10
215x8 / 165x10
205x8 / 165x9

*Standing Calf Raise Machine Shrugs DS*:
175x10
165x10
155x10

_Felt good. I think I will swap out the machine shrugs for db shrugs. _

Notes: 

Regarding the creatine experiment that I was talking about earlier. I am sweating noticeably less, having not taken creatine for about 2 weeks now. My strength and endurance are noticeably down. Some exercises have shown this very well (BB Curls, Machine Bench, Machine Shoulder Press). I am down to 173 so I have lost 2 lbs. I think I may have lost a small amount of muscle, but not nearly enough to explain this.

I think I will continue to stay off of creatine for a little while as the additional sweating is not pleasant. Once summer finishes up, I think I will get back on creatine.

Shock week is done. No legs this week to play it safe and allow further recovery.

Workout length: 35 minutes


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Morte, sorry i missed you on MSN the other day. I was out and when i got home my son came running out "Daad... Daad... someone tried to say hello to you on the computer...!!"   The window was still up so i could see it was you. My boy loves playing games on the net... lego.com is a biggie and nickolidian.com (sp?)


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

That's cool. Hope you've been doing well


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

Ouch !!  My delts/traps hurt from reading that wo !! Good job !


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks GW! Mine certainly are sore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great w/o Morte! I like DB better than machine for shrugs as well. What creatine were you taking? So when are you going to switch to powerlifting


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Rocco! DBs will also help my grip too, since I can't hold onto DBs 60lbs and over very well as of yet.

Custom's CEE. 3-5g for dosage.

Powerlifting, I've thought about it for a future thing, but right now bodybuilding is more in line with my goals. I'll let you know if I decide to change over


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Great w/o's in here Brother Morte, fantastic job on the Shock week!!! I hear ya about legs, hope your doin better!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o's in here Brother Morte, fantastic job on the Shock week!!! I hear ya about legs, hope your doin better!!!



Thank you Arch! This is my second shock week and I think this one was more effective than the last... My shoulders are still sore....


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 20, 2005)

Got my shipment from BN. 

Info on Vitamin B5. Took about 2g of it in powder form with water. Initial taste is not bad, aftertaste is absolutely horrible.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> I think this one was more effective than the last...


And they just get more and more effective too


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> And they just get more and more effective too


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Riss and Arch! I hope they do as I end up putting more knowledge into them!

I looked in the mirror today and it looks like I have a bit more lat development. Nothing else is really outstanding. If I find a camera sometime I may take some progress pictures.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

Slow and steady buddy, i am so over worring about progress... 
Whats happin man??


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Thanks Riss and Arch! I hope they do as I end up putting more knowledge into them!
> 
> I looked in the mirror today and it looks like I have a bit more lat development. Nothing else is really outstanding. If I find a camera sometime I may take some progress pictures.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Slow and steady buddy, i am so over worring about progress...
> Whats happin man??



Hey Riss, good to see you in here! 

I must have aggravated my shoulder quite a bit. I still feel a bit of soreness in them. I'm going to start the next P/RR/S cycle tomorrow. I'm thinking of P/RR/RR/S or RR/P/RR/S.

Hey Arch, good to see ya here too!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Hey Riss, good to see you in here!
> 
> I must have aggravated my shoulder quite a bit. I still feel a bit of soreness in them. I'm going to start the next P/RR/S cycle tomorrow. I'm thinking of P/RR/RR/S or RR/P/RR/S.
> 
> Hey Arch, good to see ya here too!


New wo sounds good. after I do RR/RR/S twice I think I'll do P/RR/RR/S


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 23, 2005)

*Rep Range - Legs*:

RI: 2-3 min

*Zercher Squats*: 
135x8
135x8

_Felt very good. Had to concentrate a bit on forward/backward stability in last reps of each set._

*Leg Extension*: 
150x10
150x10


*Front Squats BB-Style*: 
85x15
85x15

_Keeping the bar stable was definitely challenging in the last reps. Great exercise._

*Pause Squat*:
135x8
155x8

_Felt very good. Slow negative, 1s pause at bottom, explosive positive._

*SLDL Angels*: 
175x10 
175x10

_Angels means that at the top of the lift, a shrug is done. Arch is the one who enlightened me on these DL and Shrug combination lifts which we call Angels now 

No gloves. Alt grip._

*Lying Leg Curl*: 
90x12
90x12

_Tough in the second set, especially during the last few reps._

Notes: 

The emphasis on this workout was light weights and controlled, stable movement. All pressing movements (hacks, leg press, etc) have been replaced with all the new squat variants (thanks Rocco ).

Another thanks to Arch for the Angels exercise info a whle back. They're great!

This is the start of a RR/P/RR/S cycle.

Workout length: 40 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

Excellent w/o Brother Morte!!! Glad you like the AngelStyle Deads!!! Your doin great, I really like your new routine idea too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2005)

wOw !! Your poor legs


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o Brother Morte!!! Glad you like the AngelStyle Deads!!! Your doin great, I really like your new routine idea too!!!



Thank you Arch! 

My goal for the leg workout was to get a good one in without causing any issues with my feet. It's been a few hours since the workout and my feet are still feeling pretty good!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> wOw !! Your poor legs



Haha, yeah. Despite not doing more than 2 sets on any exercise and not going too heavy, I had a good burn in my legs and have had some good soreness since the workout. Not nearly as sore as I could be, mind you, but the work was definitely effective!

Once I get some of these new squat variants down a bit more, I think weights will be able to progress well and my legs will dislike me a bit more


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

Glad the feet are still feeling good, thats important more than we know!!! It's the little things we as a whole do not think about that will totally put our progress on hold, or even worse completely stop!!! You are going about it in the right way, I admire that in you, keep it up!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 23, 2005)

Definitely. These odd foot problems have been an issue with normal exercise throughout much of this year, and I now really see that I need to be very cautious in terms of exercising and working out not to slow down or stop any positive progress in them.

Thank you, Arch, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> *Rep Range - Legs*:
> 
> RI: 2-3 min
> 
> ...


Hey, no problem  Zercher squats!!!! How'd you like them? They are such a good exercise IMO, but they hurt my arms after awhile holding the bar in my arms. Great job


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 24, 2005)

Zerchers were a great exercise. It's a different movement from what I'm used to and keeps things changing! 

I think that Zerchers will make arms very sore as weights increase, as you said. Elbow pads would probably help a bit as the bar would rest on the pad material.

The true Zercher lift seems nuts (Zercher deadlift into squat). Just sounds really tough on the body.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2005)

MORTE!! You rock! Sorry Ive been MIA, (AGAIN!!! lol) I do care, and I just wanted to stop by, and say "hey!" glad to know you found somethin that works out with your feet!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 24, 2005)

Good seeing you around, Fish. Thanks and enjoy your vacation, no need to worry about the forum 

Hope you're having a good time!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Hey Riss, good to see you in here!
> 
> I must have aggravated my shoulder quite a bit. I still feel a bit of soreness in them. I'm going to start the next P/RR/S cycle tomorrow. I'm thinking of P/RR/RR/S or RR/P/RR/S.
> 
> Hey Arch, good to see ya here too!


That would be a great cycle for size  My rotor was really starting to hurt so i made sure i warmed up for a full 10 mins before i start cheast or shoulder work, hold small db's in your hands and do rotor cuff rotations and small/ light sets of presses until your sghoulders feel warm


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Riss! I want to add a bit more size for this next cycle so if it all works out, that will be great. The warmup exercises sound good. I will do that before any upper body lifting while this is still an issue.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 25, 2005)

Just busted my right shoulder playing tennis. Joint popped out and then back in. Icing it now but I think I will lay off of it for a few days to a week..


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2005)

Ouch ! Hope that ends up ok.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Just busted my right shoulder playing tennis. Joint popped out and then back in. Icing it now but I think I will lay off of it for a few days to a week..


Thats weird !  Definetly lay off it for awhile .


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2005)

If it's anything like mine, you'll want to lay off for quite a bit more than a week; better safe than sorry.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 25, 2005)

Who knows I will play it by ear, maybe get it checked out this week before I head back to Arlington.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 25, 2005)

Taking some Glucosamine (1.5g), Chondroitin (1.2g) & MSM (.25g) now (two a day). Hopefully it will help with recovery.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Just busted my right shoulder playing tennis. Joint popped out and then back in. Icing it now but I think I will lay off of it for a few days to a week..


OMG!!! I hope it's okay   You'll be in my thoughts and prayers my Friend!!! I would definatly take off for a while AND get it checked out!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Arch. My left shoulder gave a nasty pop later on so I'll just get both checked out.

I'm going to call up the doc tomorrow morning.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch. My left shoulder gave a nasty pop later on so I'll just get both checked out.
> 
> I'm going to call up the doc tomorrow morning.


My pleasure, sorry to hear they both are givin ya problems!!! Let us know what the Dr. says, will be hopin for the best!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Just busted my right shoulder playing tennis. Joint popped out and then back in. Icing it now but I think I will lay off of it for a few days to a week..


What the....!?!?!? Ummm Owww!! See your doc and lets us know what he says...
I was about to say that you should always warn your cuffs up whether its an issue or not...


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah, things take odd twists at times, Riss...

I usually stretch after a small warmup prior to exercise. That's been ingrained in me since running in high school.

I have 100% range of motion in both shoulders now. I think the main issue is certain movements accompanied by additional resistance (i.e. lifting weights or an impact when hitting a ball in tennis or some such).


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 26, 2005)

Put up a few pictures in the gallery of going to the pool and the beach with my family this summer.

EDIT: removed from the gallery due to the immaturity of some of the other forum goers. see open chat or pm me if you want to know exactly why.

http://img316.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict04785lj.jpg
http://img316.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict06273ac.jpg


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2005)

Man, there must be bad luck with shoulders or something around here lately.... How are they feeling?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, it is an epidemic....

Left is fine. The pop must have just been an odd position.

Right is quite sore... I've been taking ibuprofen to help a bit if there is any inflammation.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 26, 2005)

An update on Vitamin B5. The small amount of acne I had has cleared up! This is just about one week after starting, using 2-4 grams per day.


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 26, 2005)

I really like the new avatar Morte.   I have the same pic. Used to be the background on my old computer. Wow, sorry bout the shoulder bro, thats sucks. Hope it heals up quick. And that lame guy in open chat....ya....he should be banned.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Godfather! The current avatar was getting old and I wanted something more interesting. 

Thanks for the concern about the shoulder. Injuries are a pain, but they're tough to avoid in the long run. I've been icing the shoulder and laying off of it today. 

Yeah, the level of maturity of many forum goers here, particularly those who post mainly in open chat has declined seriously since i first signed up here. It's sad to see and I hope Robert cleans things up.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2005)

Lol, I hardly ever bother posting in open chat at all, some of the conversations are so pointless, immature and nothing but spam... Most of my posts are in the journal section, and then sometimes I post some in the training section. There are a lot of members still here that should've been banned a long time ago...


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 27, 2005)

That's true Sean. I try to look in there every once in a while, but I usually don't find anything interesting. Long live the journals


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 28, 2005)

Back from the Doc. Mild tendonitis is the diagnosis. I got a sheet of exercises (non weight bearing) to do and orders not to engage in significant upper body exercise.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Back from the Doc. Mild tendonitis is the diagnosis. I got a sheet of exercises (non weight bearing) to do and orders not to engage in significant upper body exercise.


Yuck!  Hope you don't get weak and fat like me ! How long no significant upper body exercise?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope I won't! Though for a weak dude, you're still putting up very good weights 

He didn't give a specific amount of time, I should call him up tomorrow and ask. He wanted me to do 4 physical therapy sessions, but I'm going back down to Arlington this weekend, so no can do really.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Brother Morte!!! Hopefully it'll heal quickly, and in no time you'll be right back at it!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Arch. I appreciate it and hope you're right!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 29, 2005)

Called the doctor up again for some clarification. I have to stay off it for two to three weeks. After that I need to resume previous activities in a gradual fashion.

EDIT: Finally coming down to Arlington tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Take care my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 31, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Yeah, the level of maturity of many forum goers here, particularly those who post mainly in open chat has declined seriously since i first signed up here. It's sad to see and I hope Robert cleans things up.


Dude, i have been here for a looong time, and belive me the level has dropped MUCH further than you know.....  



			
				MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Back from the Doc. Mild tendonitis is the diagnosis. I got a sheet of exercises (non weight bearing) to do and orders not to engage in significant upper body exercise.


Do what he says!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Take care my Friend!!!



Thanks Arch! I drove down to Arlington today. My shoulder was a bit sore during the ride but it's been very good since I got here. I'm getting things set up here so its more like home 

The Gold's Gym is about a 2 minute walk from my place. I need to resist.. hehe.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Dude, i have been here for a looong time, and belive me the level has dropped MUCH further than you know.....
> 
> 
> Do what he says!!



Hehe, I know I'm still a newbie. This type of thing seems almost inevitable on forums.

I will follow the doc's instructions! I don't want this to be a recurring thing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey, so your back!!! Ris is right, things have REALLY declined here. But it always seems to bounce back up also so don't lose heart. 

Sorry to hear about your shoulder buddy. If your interested in going to the guy that works on my shoulder let me know. Hope everything else is going well, we'll have to meet up sometime.


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, so your back!!! Ris is right, things have REALLY declined here. But it always seems to bounce back up also so don't lose heart.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your shoulder buddy. If your interested in going to the guy that works on my shoulder let me know. Hope everything else is going well, we'll have to meet up sometime.



I'm looking forward to the bouncing back part. 

I'm going to see how things progress with these exercises for a bit. If I think things need more work, then I'd definitely be interested.

Yeah, we should meet up when we can!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2005)

There are a select few who keep this board enjoyable and inspirational!!! Listen to the Dr's and your body too, you'll be fine and back before ya know it, smashing down the barriers that once stopped ya!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> There are a select few who keep this board enjoyable and inspirational!!! Listen to the Dr's and your body too, you'll be fine and back before ya know it, smashing down the barriers that once stopped ya!!!



That's very true Arch! I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things, but I'm not going to rush it at all.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 8, 2005)

Morte! You are a neat dude, I miss you!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Morte? I miss you too my Friend!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey guys! I've been entertaining a few guests from LA and Atlanta at my apartment since last Thursday. We've been going around and are seeing the sites around Washington, DC. My friend from Atlanta (an old roommate from college) left this morning and my friend from LA is leaving tomorrow afternoon. 

My shoulder is definitely getting better and I'm looking forward to lifting again.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Sounds like a good time, Very glad the shoulder is getting better!!! Just take it light and slow, you'll be just fine!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Like Archie says, easy and slow and light... mmm... cake...


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 9, 2005)

Haha, cake is wonderful 

I slacked a good amount in my diet during the past week or so. I think I lost a pound or two. I need to get things straight again!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Cake, did I hear cake? Oh man I'm hungry now!!! But none for me!!! Glad you had a great time my Friend


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

Lol, youll get ahold of it bro, I put some BF back on, lol... Not too much though.


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 12, 2005)

RR Legs / Abs - Wednesday afternoon w/o

RI: ~2 min

*Legs*

*Zercher Squats*: 
135x8
135x9
145x9

*Leg Extension*: 
165x10
165x10

*Front Squats BB-Style*: 
95x12
105x12


*Pause Squat*:
135x8
135x8

_Felt a slight twinge in my right shoulder._

*SLDLs*: 
185x10 
185x10

_Took out the shrug since I'm still letting shoulders have some rest_

*Lying Leg Curl*: 
80x12
80x12

_Felt good_

*Abs*

*Kneeling Cable Crunches:*
150x10
150x10
150x10

_I love these. I wanted to make sure shoulders had no part in the movement (as they should not) but I wasn't sure what the strain would be just by the motion of the exercise. They felt fine. Bump weight next time._

*Weighted Decline Crunches:*
40x12
40x12
40x12

_Felt good._ 

Notes: 

I wanted to get a few workouts in before I go to training in Atlanta. Due to the length of the training (~3.5 weeks) I don't really want to pay for a month of a gym membership up here without being able to use it, therefore I looked for some trial memberships for now.

I went to the Ballston Gold's first.. They have a no enrollment fee special now, but apparently you waive that if you use the free one week trial, so I just left. The convenience of the location is too good to throw out the possibility of saving $200 (fee). All of the personal trainers / sales people that I saw were very attractive women, which was rather surprising. Hard sell sales tactics.

Then, I headed to the Bally's over near the Pentagon. Signed up for a 2 week free trial membership. The guy who set up my account was very laid back and much more pleasant to work with. Funny enough, but the environment seemed much more serious there then at Gold's. About 4-5 very large guys there moving some impressive weights. Weights were all rubberized which was not really welcome, but I can see the appeal.

This may be a good travel gym membership since you can workout at any Bally's in the country. I am not sure how much travel I will be doing as of yet, so this may not be necessary.

The Olympus gym sounds awesome, and I just need to see how my work schedule is before I set things up for a gym membership.

Workout length: 60 minutes


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Cake, did I hear cake? Oh man I'm hungry now!!! But none for me!!! Glad you had a great time my Friend



Hehe, we have cake and ice cream in the fridge 



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, youll get ahold of it bro, I put some BF back on, lol... Not too much though.



You'll get things worked out and drop the BF quickly! Good luck man!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Morte, how's it going? I haven't stopped in here for a bit. Is the shoulder doing ok? What's the traveling you're doing right now about? Is it job related?


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Sean, glad you're still popping in 

Travelling to Atlanta due to job training. That will last about 3.5 weeks. I just started the job Monday and have been doing some orientation related activities thus far.

I've been doing a bunch of shoulder exercises and unfortunately one motion is still killing me. Front lateral raises pull my left shoulder (which is odd, considering i thought the right was worse) almost out of the socket, popping it. Most other movements are very good other than accelerated fatigue. 

I'm thinking of just chilling out from any upper body lifting for another few weeks. I really don't want this to be permanent or longer lasting than it needs to be.


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, there's a new Leg workout 4 posts back, which is on the last page. I don't think anyone noticed it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, there's a new Leg workout 4 posts back, which is on the last page. I don't think anyone noticed it.


  Excellent w/o there my Friend!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Arch, legs and abs are just about the only body parts I can work without really being concerned about setting back the progress on my shoulders.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Just keep it slow and smart, which it looks like your doing!!! Awesome job my Friend!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds good, but how can you tell the front raises are almost pulling the shoulder out? My shoulders are still clicking/popping on occasion, but it doesn't feel like they're under any kind of pressure when it happens.


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 16, 2005)

Arch: Thanks for the support!

Sean: There is pain as opposed to a pop with no pain and I feel the joint coming out very slightly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey I did miss your w/o! Nice job. I like seeing that zercher squat in there  I think it's a good idea to rest the shoulder, are you doing any rotator cuff work though?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

Helloooo..... what doin da Morte??


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey I did miss your w/o! Nice job. I like seeing that zercher squat in there  I think it's a good idea to rest the shoulder, are you doing any rotator cuff work though?



Hey, I've been doing some rotator cuff work, but all non-load bearing. Hopefully, I'll be able to add that shortly.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Helloooo..... what doin da Morte??



Hey, I'm in Atlanta working on job training now. Been here since Monday, and we'll be working on training until the middle of September. One nice thing is that they pay for us to fly back home for labor day weekend.


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 23, 2005)

Mini-workout at the hotel gym. Only machines are available, but you can do a good amount of things.

*Hanging Knee Raises:*
0x20
0x15

*Leg Extensions:*
170x10
180x10
190x10

*Lying Leg Curls: *
90x10
90x10

*Calf Raises: *
0x10
0x10

Nothing much, but it's good to exercise and I gave my legs a small w/o.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey buddy, nice ab w/o  Sucks you just moved here and your never here!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Rocco. The burn from those knee raises was incredible! 

I should be around far more consistantly after this training is over. Hopefully, I will be able do more than leg and ab workouts too!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2005)

Morte, are those knee raises old school, hanging from a pullup bar? Hows the ol' plantar fascia doing?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Thanks Rocco. The burn from those knee raises was incredible!
> 
> I should be around far more consistantly after this training is over. Hopefully, I will be able do more than leg and ab workouts too!


You will my Friend, just take it slow and you'll be back full force before you know it!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Morte, are those knee raises old school, hanging from a pullup bar? Hows the ol' plantar fascia doing?



They're done in a dip station with arms out perpendicularly supporting the body. No old school stuff here, nor the opportunity to try it while travelling as the hotel does not have a pullup bar or any apparatus that could be used like one.

Feet are doing quite well. No problems lately. I shot some hoops last Saturday and felt very good moving around. The only issue was soreness in the shoulders, but I stopped when that became apparent.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> You will my Friend, just take it slow and you'll be back full force before you know it!!!



Arch, thank you. I know that's what I have to do, but it is so tough doing it sometimes!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 25, 2005)

Ah, okay, cool, thanks Morte! I tried those cable crunches, cant get the form down...


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 27, 2005)

Try hard to keep the arms and shoulders out of the movement and isolate the abs


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Hows it goin today for you my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

Morte! How are ya? I seriously am gonna have to have somebody help me, because i feel so dumb doing them, I cant even sit right... lol...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2005)

Yo Morte  I like a man that does cable crunches...
Have you tried them on a fitball??


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 28, 2005)

Sorry about not keeping up with everyone's journals, I haven't had nearly enough free time!



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin today for you my Friend!!!



It's going very well. I finished a week of training in Atlanta. Very general stuff but we had a good amount of fun with it. One of the presentations we gave was a skit in the vein of Office Space and the Matrix combined (it was to explain Plato's Allegory of the Cave), and I was able to play Lumberg (manager from Office Space). It was a lot of fun and we got a ton of laughs for only 8:20 in the morning when we put it on.

I went to see some relatives in Marietta (suburb outside of Atlanta this weekend). That was relaxing. We picniced at a concert on the town green on Friday evening. On Saturday, we went to Big Kennesaw Mountain, the site of a large battle in the "War of Northern Aggresion" (i.e. Civil War). Hiked a mile up the mountain at a rather steep grade which felt great. Going down at a far easier grade felt a lot worse due to my feet, which apparently are not better. This morning we went to their regular church. The preacher was from Ireland with a bit of a thick accent, but his sermon was very good, about not distorting Jesus and what he did to fit various agendas. 

Going well so far, our job specific training on network security starts tomorrow morning. Hopefully it will go well.



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Morte! How are ya? I seriously am gonna have to have somebody help me, because i feel so dumb doing them, I cant even sit right... lol...



Doing well Fish, thanks for asking! 

Here is the EXRX page for kneeling cable crunches, maybe it will help?
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/CBKneelingCrunch.html

Have you seen anyone doing them at your gym? If so, you can definitely ask for help (or if the staffers are knowledgeable).



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Yo Morte  I like a man that does cable crunches...
> Have you tried them on a fitball??



Hey Riss, good seeing you here! 

The cable crunches are my favorite ab exercise by far! 

I haven't tried them on a fitball, that'd be a big challenge. Once I am back at a regular gym, I'll try to give that a go!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2005)

Would just like to make a note here... This is prolly the only guy ive ever seen do these right!!
See how his hip angle doesn't change but he is just crunching his abs!!
When you see people just doing these and touching their heads to the floor, ask them how alla is doing and their hip flexors....


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Would just like to make a note here... This is prolly the only guy ive ever seen do these right!!
> See how his hip angle doesn't change but he is just crunching his abs!!
> When you see people just doing these and touching their heads to the floor, ask them how alla is doing and their hip flexors....


I do it the "improper" way, but then again I want the hip flexors worked  

Hey there Morte, glad things are going well for you


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

Brother Morte, sounds like a great trip!!! Awesome sites you saw too!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Would just like to make a note here... This is prolly the only guy ive ever seen do these right!!
> See how his hip angle doesn't change but he is just crunching his abs!!
> When you see people just doing these and touching their heads to the floor, ask them how alla is doing and their hip flexors....



Yeah, exrx is a great resource. I hardly ever see people do cable crunches anyway so I won't be able to be too much of a wise guy. 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I do it the "improper" way, but then again I want the hip flexors worked
> 
> Hey there Morte, glad things are going well for you



Thanks, Rocco! How's things been up in Arlington?



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Morte, sounds like a great trip!!! Awesome sites you saw too!!!



It was! Hopefully I'll have another interesting time in our next free weekend. I'm thinking of getting back on going to church each weekend. I hadn't been for some time due to various poor reasons.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, lol... Imma do them next time, I CAN ALMOST SEE THEM!!!

Anyway, Morte!! How are ya? I just wanna keep up on ya, I miss seein you in my journal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 2, 2005)

Morte, where are you buddy?!? What's going on? Get back in here!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Morte, where are you buddy?!? What's going on? Get back in here!!!!!


yeh , what Rocco said


----------



## MorteSubite (Oct 23, 2005)

I've been in San Juan, Puerto Rico, since October 2nd on business travel. I'll be back in Arlington this Friday. Work has kept me very busy, but I have been able to get in some time in the sun here when it's not raining!

I've done about 7 workouts since my last one posted, but they are a bit disappointing. My shoulders still need work (not enough stability). I'm going to get them checked out again when I'm back.

Sorry about not keeping you guys in the loop! I'm going to post my mini workouts from now on, though they'll probably be very boring


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2005)

Good to hear from you. Thought you fell of the end of the earth .


----------



## MorteSubite (Oct 25, 2005)

Almost, but thankfully Puerto Rico escaped Hurricane Wilma!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good to hear from you. Thought you fell of the end of the earth .


Ditto that. Glad your back and alright Morte! Stay this time


----------



## MorteSubite (Oct 26, 2005)

I will Rocco!


----------



## MorteSubite (Nov 20, 2005)

Interim update:

I got my feet checked out once again. The previous doctor misdiagnosed the issue. I have finally gotten proper treatment (shots called schlerotherapy) and orthotics for both feet. I should be able to resume normal athletic activity in about 4-8 weeks. 

I am working to get my shoulder's back to normal as well. I wish I could be posting some workout logs like all of you, but I'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

Brother Morte, just take care of you, we will still be here!!! Glad at least your on the right track now though!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you Arch, I'm glad you're reading my journal! I always like hearing from you guys. 

I'm going to try to hang around here more now and participate instead of just stopping in every month or so


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

The prodigal son returns !


----------



## MorteSubite (Nov 20, 2005)

Haha, I'll be here now, Gary. I think it'll keep me on task with my recovery too.


----------



## MorteSubite (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm having lots of fun getting my insurance company to pay for orthotics I had made at the foot doctor.

Works going quite well now. I've been doing database development work on a few projects for the last month. Hadn't done any database stuff for about a year prior to this, but challenges are always worth embracing.

Some personal stuff. I realized that I have lacked confidence and have consistantly shied away from risky situations. This is mostly regarding relationships; I haven't had a successful one in a few years. Now I've set a goal to improve this.

So now I have two primary goals for myself. The pre-existing one of injury recovery and this new one regarding myself as a person. 

Hope y'all are still doing well. I'm going to be using this as a more personal-oriented journal til I'm ready to be back.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Mort  

Good to see ya .  Damn Insurance companies   Good luck on both of your goals bud


----------



## MorteSubite (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks gw!

I've realized the ins. co's just want to hold onto your money as long as absolutely possible. Can't win in this situation, only 2 insurance companies available at my work. One I know is bad, and this one I've come to know is pretty much the same.

Thanks gw, I'm doing well on the first goal. The second one is harder to gauge but we'll see how the progress is!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jan 4, 2006)

Started physical therapy for my shoulder the Wednesday before Christmas. Had my 2nd visit last night. It looks like I should be able to get into the gym relatively soon, albeit with limited ROM and weights for exercise. Prior to that, I got ahold of some light adjustable dumbbells (3-22lb/each).

Regarding my feet, I had the 4th shot into my right foot today. I hope that it will improve things as the 3rd one regressed all of the progress which the 2nd gained.

I hope everyone had a great New Years


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Brother Morte, hows it going my Friend, sounds like your on the mend!!! Hope that foot heals up and gets better for you my Friend!!! Congrats on returning to the gym soon, thats awesome my friend!!!


----------

